# bb shooter double banded from a+ = food



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

View attachment 48499


View attachment 48499


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Try again, man.

I'd love to see what you've got!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

M.J said:


> Try again, man.
> 
> I'd love to see what you've got!


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28754-double-band-bb-shooter/


----------

